# Aprilia Pegaso conversion



## Axelsson (Jun 19, 2011)

Hello there!

I´m new here and I have planned to build an electric motorcycle. I am swedish so my english is not perfect, but I think you can understand me.. I have an aprilia pegaso 650cc -00 offroad bike without engine, which I want to electrify. I want good performance and a range of 80km at a speed around 80km/h. I don´t know if I gan get such performance for a reasonable price, what do you think? I don´t want to pay so much more than 7-8k dollar including shipping to sweden.. Maybe it´s cheaper to buy a new electric motorbike instead, haha.. But the aprilia pegaso I have is in very good condition and it´s the type of bike I want to have. It´s also much cooler to build it yourself!

What do you think about this setup:

motor kit:

http://www.electricmotorsport.com/store/ems_ev_parts_motors_ac12.php

battery-pack 72v 60Ah:

http://www.electricmotorsport.com/store/ems_ev_parts_batteries_lpf_gbs_kit72.php


I think the weight of the motorbike will be the same or a bit less with this setup, so the performance should be good? I have to rebuild some of the frame to be able to fit the batteries. Or do you recommend any other motor or batteries? Give me your opinions.


/Peter


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

If you are planning a commuter bike, the best motor type is Hub motor.
You can afford the weight in the rear wheel as it allows much more battery space.
http://www.enertrac.net/product.php
these guys are bringing out a new double hub soon so ask them about it.
and definitely Li-ion with a bms not LiPo. 7kWh could get you 110km or more.
The 100Ah GBS pack is 75kg (plus box) and 7.9kWh.
My race bike burns 60 Whkm on commuter mode using only regen for brakes averaging 45kmh


----------



## Axelsson (Jun 19, 2011)

Ok, you say double hub motor. Do you mean that it has like two engines in one and the first motor have good performance in lower speeds and the second motor have good performance in higher speeds, almost the same as having one motor and a gearbox with two gears?

Is the hub-motor good for offroad driving too? Is it sensitive for bumps?

Where can I buy Li-ion batteries? I have only found LifePo4 batteries

So I can get 110km or more when driving in 45km/h?? What is a realistic range when driving in 80km/h?


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Axelsson said:


> Where can I buy Li-ion batteries? I have only found LifePo4 batteries


Li-ion is the whole lithium rechargeable battery family. Lipo, Lifepo4, LilMn, LiCo, etc are all Li-ion. Lifepo4 for a commuter is what you'll likely want. Lipo is sometimes about the same price, but with a decrease in cell life compared to the Lifepo4. Lipo is also a lot less tolerant of overcharging and overdischarging, i.e. there have been some fires. Lifepo4 is safer.

And as far as hubs go, they can be sensitive with heavy offroading, but if it is used for commuting it should be fine. It's not the lowest cost, but the benefit is much more room inside the motorcycle. You're also limited to 1 controller brand at the moment (IIRC), Kelly Controllers.


----------

